# Thomann released an awesome looking, natural, cheap 5 string!



## Stijnson (Sep 9, 2014)

Harley Benton BZ-5000 NT - Thomann Sverige

Thomann recently released this new, awesome looking model. I have been looking for a cheap 5 string to try out and I was going for an Ibanez GSR205 because I heard those were decent. But im a bit reluctant considering its a Gio! But this Thomann home brand beauty really is giving me some GAS. Among others it has a graphite nut and a slight upgrade in pickups, they are not great ofcourse but I know G&b is also used in some PRS SE guitars for example.

Any one have any experience with the Thomann brand? I cant imagine the Ibanez can be THAT much better either. Otherwise Ill be the first to try these ones out and I'll let you guys know!


----------



## Murmel (Sep 9, 2014)

I've never tried one myself, but the stuff I've heard about them have been far from great. This one is pricier than most of their models, it might be better, might be worse.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 11, 2014)

&#8364; ? SEK ? MM? speak american god damn it. i want to know the value im missing out on.


----------



## d00by (Sep 12, 2014)

GenghisCoyne said:


>  ? SEK ? MM? speak american god damn it. i want to know the value im missing out on.



Its called Euros dude, and it converts to 356.59 Dollars. Come out of your cave.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 12, 2014)

d00by said:


> Its called Euros dude, and it converts to 356.59 Dollars. Come out of your cave.





Just a heads up for those that don't know it, our beloved google has a currency calculator, so if you type for example x euros in dollars, it's gonna produce a result. It's not 100% accurate in paypal transactions, but it gets you in the ballpark.

EDIT: Below the price in SEK in the thomann link of the OP, I saw this: "Pris inklusive moms". Yo moma's so cheap she is included in a Harley Benton bass bundle!


----------



## Kullerbytta (Sep 12, 2014)

Deadnightshade said:


> Below the price in SEK in the thomann link of the OP, I saw this: "Pris inklusive moms". Yo moma's so cheap she is included in a Harley Benton bass bundle!



This had me spraying my morning coffee all o'er our computer at work, hahaha, oh fûck  
Thank you for that, man! I need a good laugh in the morning to help me get by 

OT: That bass looks fine. They have another natural finish (even neck thru) HB-bass that's pretty cheap and I've been gasing o'er it for a while but not yet dared to pull the trigger.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 12, 2014)

ssedtohavs said:


> it's gonna produce a result. It's not 100% accurate in paypal transactions, but it gets you in the ballpark.



Are you a delay pedal? If so you got the feedback set to one repetition


----------



## Stijnson (Sep 14, 2014)

Well the OP certainly sparked some funny comments! I'm aware of the other model they have, looks awesome aswell. But I didnt dare to take the plunge and try them out. I found a used Ibanez SR505 for about the same price, best of all; MOMS are included!! So hell of a deal basically 

Expect a NBD in the next few days!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 14, 2014)

The bass looks cool, but it reeeally doesn't look like sycamore to me.

And I'm curious about the reasoning behind the 3 body wing core layers.


----------

